# Do you gap your sheets for mud?



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys,
Just a quick discussion, 
I like to leave a small gap on all sides and the same for backerboard. I think when the mud can flow in between the sheets it creates a much needed and stronger system. 

My drywall crew don't seem to care though, I would like to hear from some real trade professionals on this? 

Is a flow joint better or not? I'm talking just 1/8 or smaller.

Thanks


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I think thats a bad idea. nline2long:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

That excuse almost worked :laughing: Just kidding. No I also think the sheets need to be tight.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

the tighter the better!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

tight tight tight! like a.... nevermind:whistling


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tighter than bark on a tree.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I also believe tighter is better.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

Tight. Less room for cracking down the road.


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

"Tight" Tight like a tiger!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

So your thinking a small gap like a mud footing:blink: ya:whistling


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I did some air force barricks and the army core of engineers would make you recut if they saw an 1/8 gap


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

you got to be tighter than a kiwi and his sheep:whistling

Where things may confuse you or , Maybe where you have seen a gap, is on the butt joints. The boarders will "V" them out. What some people think, is that their doing it to pre-fill them (which you do) to make the joint stronger. But really it's for removal of the lose paper on the factory end of the butt. Some rockers get over zealous when "V"ing them out. So maybe this is why some may think it's better to leave a gap, but it's not:no:

gaps/ "V" ing , is to remove the lose paper, since paper won't stick to paper (or MESH for the DIY) it is removed to achieve a better bond.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> you got to be tighter than a kiwi and his sheep:whistling



You need help...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You need help...


You half to be a drywall talk member to understand:whistling

make a long story short, there are kiwi members over there, we like to torment each other in good fun,,,, so ,,, there's a lot of sheep jokes:thumbsup:

Join the fun http://www.drywalltalk.com/forum.php :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You half to be a drywall talk member to understand:whistling
> 
> make a long story short, there are kiwi members over there, we like to torment each other in good fun,,,, so ,,, there's a lot of sheep jokes:thumbsup:
> 
> Join the fun http://www.drywalltalk.com/forum.php :thumbup:


Maybe.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> you got to be tighter than a kiwi and his sheep:whistling


:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Maybe.


How much can one talk about drywall? I would be board! :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing:


hey, do you have a link to that smiley, haven't seen that one:clap::clap:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey, do you have a link to that smiley, haven't seen that one:clap::clap:


Don't do it DWB, he wants it for the wrong reasons...I think the lights are out and the music is already playing softly from his speakers.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If he doesn't know I'm not telling:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> If he doesn't know I'm not telling:laughing:


Planet.......com


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Planet.......com


:laughing:


just for you:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I know a few Kiwis and nice guys they are


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey 2buck - all you have to do is hover over the image - right click go to properties and you can copy the url.:thumbup1:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

First you have to stick a kiwi where the sun doesnt shine...
:jester:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

Is your butt tight?

Make it tight and make it right!

The only time I Vee my butt end joints is when the edges are crumpled and sticking up too much or loose tape needs to be cut. Other than that, board as tight as you can and the tapers will appreciate the good workmanship.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> *Is your butt tight?*
> 
> Make it tight and make it right!
> 
> The only time I Vee my butt end joints is when the edges are crumpled and sticking up too much or loose tape needs to be cut. Other than that, board as tight as you can and the tapers will appreciate the good workmanship.


I've never been to prison if that helps.


----------



## Higgins (Feb 20, 2012)

Tight is right


----------

